# December CP Gear Contest - Winter Photos



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2007)

OK, we're going to try something a little different this month. Rather than just a "generic" photo contest, this time we're going with a winter theme. Anything related to snow/Christmas/holidays etc. is fair game. For those overseas, there doesn't have to be snow in the frame, take a shot of the ANP wearing Santa hats, tow a sled from your LAV, make a Christmas dinner out of IMPs - be creative!

As usual, the winning photo will earn it's creator a $80 CPGear gift certificate.

Standard Contest Rules Apply:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Milnet.ca Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and views. If there is a tie, or other factors will be used.
The contest closes at midnight ET on December 31st, 2007.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
Photos must be original, or contributor must hold the photo copyright.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.

Related links:


Milnet.ca Photo Contest Gallery
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos that others enter! (Yes, you can even rate your own photo - once.) If anyone has any questions, just let me know. May the best shutterbug win!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Dec 2007)

I'll be sure to get a few good ones with my army.ca toque on


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Dec 2007)

No pictures? No sandbox stories? What's up with the contests this month? Looks like the first submission to both may take it!


----------



## Klc (5 Dec 2007)

Is there a gallery for this month? It IS December, right?


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No pictures? No sandbox stories? What's up with the contests this month? Looks like the first submission to both may take it!


I'm busy with all the snow. Give me a few days and I'll get a few in


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Dec 2007)

Klc, the gallery is the "main" gallery, I move photos into sub-albums after the contest is over.

The link in my original post should take you right there. 

And with the weather we're having coast to coast, I expect some good shots!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2007)

Am I first??

Here's my submission.  Good one for Journeyman, I think.  >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Dec 2007)

Moe, you're first... and in the lead so far!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2007)

Yippee!!  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Dec 2007)

Hey how did you get a picture of my house  ;D

:cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Hey how did you get a picture of my house  ;D
> 
> :cheers:



Hey, you live two doors down from me?  Cool!!!!   :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2007)

I have an evil plan for a pic this time ...

Humbug.  ;D

If Scrooge Des were posted here -- I could surely use him about now. 'Tis the silly season after all.


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Dec 2007)

Let's get ready to rumble.

Mine is in.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Let's get ready to rumble.



Whooooo!! Buckaroo!!

Giddy up!  ;D

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## Danjanou (6 Dec 2007)

I'm waiting for the mayor to call you all in to shovel my walk .... again. Then I can snap pics of Vern's new do.  8)


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Dec 2007)

Hmmm seems I can't vote.

When I scroll over the stars to add my vote nothing happens. I have tried clicking and it just highlights the stars as if I wanted to copy paste not vote. Any ideas?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Dec 2007)

Make sure you're logged in to the gallery as well. Should be the same username/password you use here, and no need to create a new account, it should be auto-created.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Dec 2007)

Click here to adore tess' winning entry



dileas

tess


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Dec 2007)

Link is broken there tess


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Dec 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Link is broken there tess



That's OK - so's Tess.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Dec 2007)

Photo Gallery not coming up for me.  Vern, did you break it again??


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Photo Gallery not coming up for me.  Vern, did you break it again??



Damn.  :-[


----------



## TN2IC (9 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Damn.  :-[




I believe Vern should be banned from the Gallery.

VOTE HERE!


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I believe Vern should be banned from the Gallery.
> 
> VOTE HERE!



You can not cut off someone who is already cut off.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Dec 2007)

It's all better now!!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Dec 2007)

HO HO HO ;D


----------



## Fry (13 Dec 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> HO HO HO ;D



Beautiful hat Baker.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Dec 2007)

Fry said:
			
		

> Beautiful hat Baker.


Hit up CP Gear for one if you want 


I think Matt Fisher is better at selling their products then me though


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Dec 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Hit up CP Gear for one if you want
> 
> 
> I think Matt Fisher is better at selling their products then me though



Which is why he is not using that picture with your mug for the marketing.....

 :rofl:

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Dec 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Which is why he is not using that picture with your mug for the marketing.....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


  Thanks Tess


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2007)

Fry said:
			
		

> Beautiful hat Baker.



To bad the facial expression doesn't match!!   Hey Grumpy!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To bad the facial expression doesn't match!!   Hey Grumpy!!!


I'll put I smile on later and try it again then, just for you Moe  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Dec 2007)

I have uploaded a variety of photos over the last few weeks.  Would appreciate your votes for Gunner 98!!  The cat photos are interesting as we have 3 cats and I have a dander allergy.


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Dec 2007)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> I have uploaded a variety of photos over the last few weeks.  Would appreciate your votes for Gunner 98!!  The cat photos are interesting as we have 3 cats and I have a dander allergy.



HAH!!  No sympathy from me!  My wife has the same allergy, and we have FOUR cats (and two of THOSE are "Maine Coons", weighing in at 25 lbs, more or less) - and a Mastiff!!  None of them are allowed in the bedroom (or me EITHER, when I'm covered in sawdust) - where we have a good air filter running 24/7.  It works (for her - for me, not so much - I'm a cabinetmaker, I'm covered in sawdust MOST of the time!).

Besides which - there is nothing more majestic than snow covered mountains - like the ones you can see in the pictures I took from my back door!

Nice photos, Gunner 98 - but no sympathy!


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Dec 2007)

Woohoo,

Alrighty,

Let's fire this bad boy up!!!!


Christmas is over in Kilarney, however, there still is life left in the contest.  Go on over to this link  and vote for a phenomenal piece of art that depicts the life of our Canadian soldier on tour at this time of the season!! 

Cheers and joyous Kwanza!

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Dec 2007)

No, no, no!!!  Vote for this picture, because you all know how you really feel about the season!!!


----------



## Klc (31 Dec 2007)

NO! Click on THIS shameless plug! It delivers on it's empty promises SO much more and makes you feel EXTRA full of holiday cheer.  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> HO HO HO ;D


Could've smiled...or is that your usual smiling-happy face  ???   ;D 





			
				Klc said:
			
		

> NO! Click on THIS shameless plug! It delivers on it's empty promises SO much more and makes you feel EXTRA full of holiday cheer.  ;D


Now to TOP that off, you should've had a photo of your favourite DS...or better yet..knowing CFSCE {LOL} his gf!  Sorry, had to add that one in.   ;D
My votes are pending... HNY


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Could've smiled...or is that your usual smiling-happy face  ???   ;D


That's my War Face ;D


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2007)

Aaaah, scary {best Achmed voice} ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Aaaah, scary {best Achmed voice} ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jan 2008)

Ok folks, last chance to vote before we declare a winner!


----------



## Trinity (1 Jan 2008)

Whoops.. Little late..  Added an entry for your amusement.
Came out as guest though....  :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jan 2008)

Well folks, we have a winner, and it's none other than... RCR Grunt! Congratulations on winning *both* contests! Here's the winning entry:








Cheers
Mike


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Jan 2008)

Congrats and Pro Patria RCR Grunt!!

That definately is a good pic.

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2008)

Noticed he had the most votes when I looked last night!!  Congrats on winning both, RCR Grunt!  Now maybe you should run out and get a lottery ticket.......


----------



## RCR Grunt (2 Jan 2008)

Thanks everybody!

And I already have that lottery ticket.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody!
> 
> And I already have that lottery ticket.



Congrats,

Aren't those singing penguins irritating? I got one from my kids. Batteries -- are OUT!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well folks, we have a winner, and it's none other than... RCR Grunt! Congratulations on winning *both* contests! Here's the winning entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's what I call a "deadly" christmas tree  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Jan 2008)

Congrats RCR Grunt!!


----------

